# Capt. Ron's New Boat !!!!!



## sea-n-spots

CR had his new boat at the ramp showin it off today........ [smiley=dancing3.gif]
Real nice boat......Ron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGSQ0uy6u78


----------



## iMacattack

And he told me he was busy working all day...


----------



## LoneRanger

MC hammer is the shniz!



notice the LACK of profanities, obsenities, vulgarities, and many other "ies" If I listened to rap it would be the clean kind.



hell, I can almost understand the lyrics!

L.R.


----------



## markdido

Sorry to see his career hit the skids. I have 2 CD's and I'm a middle-aged, yankee-transplant *******!


----------



## sea-n-spots

No matter, as long as there are a few of us that enjoy it. LR got it right, MC is "All that and a bag of Chips" Only thing is, Ron's dancing doesn't do Hammer justice..... [smiley=dancing3.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

[smiley=hammer.gif]


.


----------



## Guest

> [smiley=hammer.gif]
> 
> 
> .


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

But white men still can't jump. ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

> [smiley=hammer.gif]  [smiley=dancing3.gif]  Now it's all clear to me...
> 
> 
> .


----------



## orlgheenoer

too bad it doesnt have a front hatch :'(


----------



## Guest

Tanner,do not mess with!!! [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

hey captnron....nice pants!


----------



## Guest

> too bad it doesnt have a front hatch :'(


Why?  Front is consumed by the fuel tank anyway and the hatch is only something else to make noise.  The skiff was originally desined to KISS and for most as a second "bare bones" boat.  If I had my way it wouldn't have a coffin box either but it was such a nice boat I decided I would be a little flexible. :-/ Someday one without a coffin box may show up for sale but for now I have a skiff that should serve me well.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Just saying i was hopeing you were gonna break down and get an '07.

hatches are only loud when you are closing them. 

as far as the skiff serving you well...

It will look great sitting in your building  ;D

just messing, i am happy you got this boat i just want to somebody with the money buy an '07


----------



## Guest

> Just saying i was hopeing you were gonna break down and get an '07.
> 
> hatches are only loud when you are closing them.
> 
> as far as the skiff serving you well...
> 
> It will look great sitting in your building  ;D
> 
> just messing, i am happy you got this boat i just want to somebody with the money buy an '07


Let's try to edjewmawcate you one more time.  

New doesn't mean better. 

New boat has a liner which adds weight - estimate at least 65-70 lbs.  

What is the front hatch good for?  The Gladesmen didn't have a hatch and I never wished it did.

I don't care how it looks in my building, I care how I look on it. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43

Ron,
Your boat is ugly! ;D ;D
W



By the way I think it is almost time for you to get a new boat, it's been what a week now. :


----------



## Guest

> Ron,
> Your boat is ugly! ;D ;D
> W
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I think it is almost time for you to get a new boat, it's been what a week now.  :


What's your point? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43

My point is when your tired of it, just give me a call!


----------



## Lil_Tate

> My point is when your tired of it, just give me a call!


Wes,
I already have dibs on it. ;D
Didn't you hear me yell "shotgun"


----------



## Guest

Rough crowd. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rcmay

> Rough crowd. ;D ;D ;D


they dont get out much


----------



## mtredfish

Where are the pics?


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Where are the pics?


x2

Are you still waiting on the mud motor?


----------



## Guest

> Where are the pics?
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> Are you still waiting on the mud motor?
Click to expand...

Motor arrived yesterday afternoon - "some assembly required" and we are paddling this weekend. Wish days were 48 hours


----------



## iMacattack

;D .


----------



## orlgheenoer

your gonna run a mud motor on the glades skiff?


----------



## Guest

> your gonna run a mud motor on the glades skiff?


Why wouldn't I?


----------



## redfinned

youll have to post the video again. it was removed by youtube.


----------



## Guest

> youll have to post the video again. it was removed by youtube.


We'll have to find "spotty". He's MIA

I had forgotten about this thread. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

